# Sikhi Di Pehchaan



## sonapreet (Jan 4, 2006)

SIKHI DI PEHCHAAN

Please Listen These Audio Tracks Shabad Gurbani With Viakhiya
And Watch This Video


Main Banda Bekharid
Kesa Di Mahanta - About Kes
http://ikirtan.com/Prof_Darshan_Singh_Jee/Prof.Darshan.Singh--Main.Banda_Sikhi.Saroop.mp3

Siri Aspan Kirpa Tumhri Kar
The difference Between The Word Ram In Sri Guru Granth Sahib
And The Ram As Raja Ram Chander
http://ikirtan.com/Prof_Darshan_Singh_Jee/Prof.Darshan.Singh--Raam.Raheem.mp3
Nanak Amrit Ek Hai
About Khande Baate Da Amrit
http://ikirtan.com/Prof_Darshan_Singh_Jee/Prof.Darshan.Singh--Nanak.Amrit.mp3

Tabey Roas Jagyeo video
http://media.waheguroo.com/KhalsaTV...i_Sukhpreet_Singh_Udhoke_Tabhe_Roos_Jageo.wmv
Documentry- RSS Diyan Nazran Vich Sikh Itihas
In Their Books They Are Showing Sri Guru NanAk
Dev Ji As Clean Shaved, Wearing Janau And Marriage
Ceromany Arround Vedi.
Tabhe Roos Jageo is a lecture of Bhai Sukhpreet Singh Udhoke which was recorded live in Canada on his recent visit. Bhai Sahib has been working immensely to uplift the spirits of the Sikh community. His main motives are to realize Sikhs of their proud traditions and history. He is a distinguished member of GURSIKH - Global United Research and Service Institute of Knowledge for Humanity and has also written numerous articles which have been published in many magazines, newspapers and websites. 

To Downoad More Audio Tracks For This Cd Visit Us At
http://www.sonapreet.net 

Need Help To Download On Your Computer Or If You Need Free Cd Contact Us

Surinder Singh Tucker 404 579 7509

Harvinder Singh Sethi 678 467 0010

Gururakha


----------

